
Game of Thrones S8E3 Is a Major Disappointment - TechFinder
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/game-of-thrones-is-a-major-disappointment-eb27c15c7b17
======
mcfunk
I clicked looking forward to a strong analysis of this, as is bound to happen
in the coming days since there are tons of invested people ready to analyze
the way the show has (at least ostensibly) failed to live up to even its own
lore. But this opinion is kind of a mess and needs some copy editing at
minimum.

For a better time via short questionnaire-style takes from members of The
Ringer staff, try: [https://www.theringer.com/game-of-
thrones/2019/4/29/18522411...](https://www.theringer.com/game-of-
thrones/2019/4/29/18522411/game-of-thrones-season-8-episode-3-exit-survey)

------
ccnafr
You can say that again

